# Dog sign



## knocker

Hi, does anyone know what the law is here in Portugal about having a sign on your boundary that warns of a dog? I know in the UK the wording can be legally problematic.
Thanks


----------



## jerryceltner

We have Portuguese next door neighbours that have a sign on thier gate as the dog is a guard dog so don't see a problem. My wife would feed it when the neighbours were out but it almost took off 2 of her fingers. So strange once out of it's guard area such a pussy!!!!!!!


----------



## knocker

jerryceltner said:


> We have Portuguese next door neighbours that have a sign on thier gate as the dog is a guard dog so don't see a problem. My wife would feed it when the neighbours were out but it almost took off 2 of her fingers. So strange once out of it's guard area such a pussy!!!!!!!


Thanks for the reply. What does it say on their sign & is it legal? I know of people in the UK who have had signs up and have had to take them down for legal reasons. 
The sign was obviously ineffective as your wife demonstrates.


----------



## jerryceltner

She would feed it through the railings and in this instance she thinks that the dog thought that the food was being taken away. I will look on the sign tomorrow and tell you what it says.


----------



## jerryceltner

Just a lat thought.
We were broken into on several occasions into the garage but never into the house. 
When the police came I said that I would put up razor wire to deter them and was told that I had to put up a sign to this effect.
They also told me that it did not nessecarily be visable as long as it was there.
This is what we did and no more problems.
The lads that were responsible were eventually caught and their mother was a community care worker.....how strange is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knocker

jerryceltner said:


> She would feed it through the railings and in this instance she thinks that the dog thought that the food was being taken away. I will look on the sign tomorrow and tell you what it says.


Cheers


----------



## canoeman

Just look at the signs that are for sale, Portugal still not into litigation as much as UK, and Portugal's law of trespass very different which is why a simple chain or rope across an entrance stop people entering.


----------



## knocker

canoeman said:


> Just look at the signs that are for sale, Portugal still not into litigation as much as UK, and Portugal's law of trespass very different which is why a simple chain or rope across an entrance stop people entering.


As I understand it there is no trespass law in Portugal. I have a chain across the entrance which would stop a vehicle. But there are no fences around my 5h plot and we do get the odd hunter coming on the land after boar, which I can understand as the land has been unoccupied for over 30years. I just thought a few well placed signs would help.


----------



## Dennis

I can`t see any reason why you should not make people visiting your property "AWARE" that you have a dog/dogs.
However the wording of any sign should not open you to liability in the event of an attack, so signs that say BE AWARE, DOGS RUNNING FREE,etc would be better than BEWARE,GUARD etc.
Just my opinion.


----------



## knocker

Dennis said:


> I can`t see any reason why you should not make people visiting your property "AWARE" that you have a dog/dogs.
> However the wording of any sign should not open you to liability in the event of an attack, so signs that say BE AWARE, DOGS RUNNING FREE,etc would be better than BEWARE,GUARD etc.
> Just my opinion.


That was my train of thought, especially as the dog (soon to be dogs) are German Shepherds


----------



## canoeman

If it's hunters you could ask Camara to designate land as no hunting with appropriate signage, but deterring people in general would require marked boundaries, yes there is no law of trespass but changes when you define entrance/boundaries.

See you've just mentioned German Shepherds but if running free how will you retain them on your property or escape liability if there's no clear boundary marked?


----------



## Dennis

You would probably have less hassle here in Portugal if you displayed signs saying TRESSPASSERS WILL BE SHOT........LOL.


----------



## knocker

Dennis said:


> You would probably have less hassle here in Portugal if you displayed signs saying TRESSPASSERS WILL BE SHOT........LOL.


looking on the web last night I saw a sign (from america) with a picture of a man with a gun and a huge dog that said "we live here!". I liked it............But perhaps not....although..


----------



## jerryceltner

Sorry I can't help with the sign as our neighbours have removed it. I wonder why?


----------



## knocker

jerryceltner said:


> Sorry I can't help with the sign as our neighbours have removed it. I wonder why?


HHhhhmmm strange? Unless the dog has eaten it!
Thanks any way I will see what I can find in the shops


----------



## DPK

I have Dobermanns. Two now, three just before I left the UK.

I just put a picture of each on the gate, and tyed a note under each (Laminated) saying:

I am a Large Dobermann male and I live in this House!

PS, Do not tell anyone they are as soft as putty!


----------



## knocker

DPK said:


> I have Dobermanns. Two now, three just before I left the UK.
> 
> I just put a picture of each on the gate, and tyed a note under each (Laminated) saying:
> 
> I am a Large Dobermann male and I live in this House!
> 
> PS, Do not tell anyone they are as soft as putty!


Yeh cool.
I was thinking of 'Caution German Shepherds Running Loose'.
I also liked the 'Caution Free Range Children' sign to try and slow the odd bit of traffic down, but dont know if the humor translates.


----------



## siobhanwf

knocker said:


> That was my train of thought, especially as the dog (soon to be dogs) are German Shepherds




We bought two tiles to put on the gate posts saying *cães cuidado*.... with the photo of a boxer.

Bought them at the local market.


----------



## Ingles

This may be off interest 

CUIDADO COM O CÃO # AVISOS PARA PORTÕES - Braga - Animais domesticos - Estimação - placa gsm

You can purchase from this site.


----------



## mehereinportugal

I think a lot of this stuff is up for testing. I frankly would not enter a property at all that had a sign up warning of guard dogs - and I love all dogs. However there are always idiots who take their chances.

I remember reading somewhere once and can't remember if it was in the UK or Canada that a homeowner was successfully sued for a considerable amount because his dogs had attacked someone trespassing on his property. The reason being - he had signs up warning there were guard dogs on the property - the court ruled that he was obviously aware that his dogs were potentially vicious because of the signs and they therefore should not have been loose on the property where they could attack anybody who perhaps inadvertently had strayed onto the property. So his signs actually were his downfall.

I personally subscribe to the attitude with intruders of shoot first and ask questions later but unfortunately the laws are most definitely on the side of the intruder in to many instances.


----------



## baldilocks

Our dogs give enough warning, no need for signs!


----------



## siobhanwf

An answer found on a Portuguese forum answered by a vet is:

If the dog has been deemed dangerous or if your race is part of the seven races considered potentially dangerous by Portuguese law, then yes, it is required to place the sign.


you might like to have a look at :

http://www.animaisderua.org/files/a...nimais_perigosos_potencialmente_perigosos.pdf


so as you are in no doubt as the to ones condsidered PERIGOSOS Porto have released a list complete with photos.

http://www.cm-porto.pt/users/0/66/cespotencialemnteperigosos_056bafdc0967303c44216e845cc46c9b.pdf


----------



## siobhanwf

You will find the law laid out very clearly on this site....but it will need translating
Clinicão - Hospital Veterinário, Lda


----------



## siobhanwf

Or best deterrent ever... Warning, guard dog has vicious attorney on retainer


----------



## knocker

mehereinportugal said:


> I think a lot of this stuff is up for testing. I frankly would not enter a property at all that had a sign up warning of guard dogs - and I love all dogs. However there are always idiots who take their chances.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere once and can't remember if it was in the UK or Canada that a homeowner was successfully sued for a considerable amount because his dogs had attacked someone trespassing on his property. The reason being - he had signs up warning there were guard dogs on the property - the court ruled that he was obviously aware that his dogs were potentially vicious because of the signs and they therefore should not have been loose on the property where they could attack anybody who perhaps inadvertently had strayed onto the property. So his signs actually were his downfall.
> 
> I personally subscribe to the attitude with intruders of shoot first and ask questions later but unfortunately the laws are most definitely on the side of the intruder in to many instances.


Hi
I fully agree with your last paragraph. If you are on my land for the wrong reasons, sneaking about in the dark you will get what you deserve. I have spoken to a Portuguese lady who was walking her dog and got attacked by a male (I wont say man). The dog just happened to be a Pit Bull and grabbed his arm, broke the bones and hung on. The police came and congratulated her on catching the male they had been after; as he had attacked several other women. They said she had a "good dog". If only everything turned out so well.
Your earlier comments were the very reason for my post ie the wording of the 'warning' can be legally contentious.
thanks for your post.


----------



## canoeman

The breeds listed must to be chipped and registered with your Junta de Freguisa, all others dogs are supposed to be registered as well, rabies inoculations also mandatory.


----------



## knocker

canoeman said:


> The breeds listed must to be chipped and registered with your Junta de Freguisa, all others dogs are supposed to be registered as well, rabies inoculations also mandatory.


Thanks, I'll make sure to put that on my sign.:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## canoeman

No good asking about signage, and then maybe not being aware of other requirements that go with it


----------



## siobhanwf

All the other requirements are on this sites I have posted earlier


----------



## mehereinportugal

knocker said:


> Hi
> I fully agree with your last paragraph. If you are on my land for the wrong reasons, sneaking about in the dark you will get what you deserve. I have spoken to a Portuguese lady who was walking her dog and got attacked by a male (I wont say man). The dog just happened to be a Pit Bull and grabbed his arm, broke the bones and hung on. The police came and congratulated her on catching the male they had been after; as he had attacked several other women. They said she had a "good dog". If only everything turned out so well.
> Your earlier comments were the very reason for my post ie the wording of the 'warning' can be legally contentious.
> thanks for your post.


That being the case, my respect for the Portuguese police has gone up 1000 fold. Had that happened in the UK, she would have been arrested, the dog put down and the "victim" allowed to sue for being bitten. The longer I am in Portugal the more things about it I find to like.


----------



## redwolf

I have dobermanns, and my sign reads "IS THERE LIFE AFTER DEATH? JUMP THE FENCE AND FIND OUT", had no problems so far


----------

